# Trivia 5/25



## luckytrim (May 25, 2018)

trivia 5/25
DID YOU KNOW...
If Pope Gregory XIII would not have established the Gregorian  calendar, 
which most of the world now observes, in 1582, then every 128  years the 
vernal equinox would have come a full calendar day earlier,  eventually 
putting Easter in midwinter.


1. From which meat was the German dish of sauerbraten  originally made?
  a. - Dog
  b. - Cat
  c. - Horse
  d. - Chicken
2. In which 1998 comedy movie would you find the characters  Bobby Boucher, 
Vicki Vallencourt and Steve the horse?
3. Who was the general defeated by Sir Bernard Montgomery at  El Alamein?
4. What is the correct spelling of the word, beginning with  "M", that 
represents 1000 years ?
5. Which actor, known for his wicked, wicked ways, portrayed  Captain Blood, 
Robin Hood, and George Armstrong Custer on the silver  screen?
6. McKinley Morganfield, often described as "The father of  modern Chicago 
blues", is/was better known by which bemired pluvial  nickname?
7. Name That Flick ;
" New York's most powerful gangster is about to get in touch  with his 
feelings. _YOU_ try telling him his 50 minutes are  up."
8. Thiamin is better known as .....
  a. - Vitamin E
  b. - Vitamin C
  c. - Vitamin D
  d. Vitamin B1

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The earliest predecessor of the game of Chess was played in  the 6th century 
A.D. in what is now the Szechwan area of China.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2.  The Waterboy
3. Rommel
4.  Millennium
5.  Errol Flynn
6. Muddy Waters
7. "Analyze This"
8. - d


CRAP !!
India is the birthplace of chess. The original word for  "chess" is the 
Sanskrit chaturanga, meaning "four members of an army" which  were most
likely elephants, horses, chariots, and foot  soldiers.
The earliest predecessor of the game probably originated in  before 
the 6th century AD; a minority of historians believe the game  originated in China. 

From India, the game spread to Persia. When the Arabs  conquered 
Persia, chess was taken up by the Muslim world and  subsequently spread to 
Southern Europe.


----------

